# Warning - stevenrudge's dirty little secret



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

This information has been released on the other side, so I thought I would bring it over here for all to see;



> You may or may not be aware, that I have recently alluded to knowing what Steven means when he warns us what is 'coming'.
> Originally, I had offered to keep this secret for Steven (initially believing it would just be another rant) however, after some soul searching and mjnor discussion with others, I have decided to release the information I have.
> I believe Stevens actions could harm our hobby, and he seems to be oblivious of this issue.
> 
> ...


Also posted up,

There is more :-



> Steven fully intends to stand for election within the IHS. Apparently they want him in. Once elected the first thing he will do is sever ties with the FBH. Assuming of course that he gets elected and that he can convince everyone that this is the right thing to do.
> 
> As you can all see the constant attacks on Chris Newman, the FBH and shows are all part of his grand plan.
> 
> ...


Regards,

Tarron


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

He's mentally ill.Who takes him seriously?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Stirring Stanley


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I fail to see what is wrong with him organising a show that is as legal as possible, specifically for hobbyist breeders, not traders.
Or is this because it is not FBH-affiliated?
If it blows up in his face, as you suggest, then that is a risk that he takes.
On the flip side, if the APA et al are being truthful then perhaps this should be seen as a step in the right direction, supporting true hobbyists rather than traders purporting to be hobbyists just to sell large numbers of animals.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

If he just came out and said all that then he would probably find a lot more support than he currently has.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Not this little secret then?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Tarron said:


> This information has been released on the other side, so I thought I would bring it over here for all to see;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking and very low.:gasp:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

im not sticking up for either party here, my thoughts on the way the reptile world has been shown time and again on this and other forums.
so he may be a wristle blower to the apa and co, i know a few things they would be very intrested in as well to be honest and many of you do to. 
all to often over the years we have tryed to hide the less tastful side of the hobby and trade, bad shops have had time and money spent on them trying to protect and save them and theres been many other unarnsered questions.
simple truth is the reptile world still does not have its house in order and every week theres examples on this very site of why the antis may just have a case!
steven seems to have a few good ideas and ive seen what seems some good advice and ethics from him, the fbh ive supported from the beginning but i dont 100% agree with everything either side does and never will.
So heres a great idea, maybe its time we all start being a lot more open and honest on the real issues we have and for keepers, breeders and traders to start doing things diffrent and better?


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Not taking any sides but just curious, would tea & cakes with Adolf have prevented the holocaust ?


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

So Steven is organising a show with input and collaboration from people who's ultimate goal is for our hobby to be banned?!?! Somehow I don't see that ending well.


----------

